# 4230 John Deere dampner pulley



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I’m gonna have to replace my front crank pulley on my 4230. Can this be done without removing radiator. I have a harmonic balancer pulley that I’m gonna try to use to pull it. How does one keep crank from turning when breaking loose crank pulley bolt. any tips would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think there is room to remove damper with radiator in place. I'd try utilizing an impact wrench to remove bolt in crankshaft.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

Tx Jim said:


> I think there is room to remove damper with radiator in place. I'd try utilizing an impact wrench to remove bolt in crankshaft.


I did it on my 4440 years ago but don't remember much about how I did it. I do know I did not remove the radiator.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

I always try getting them off without removing the radiator and sometimes it works. Usually break the bolt loose with a box end wrench and a 4 pound hammer. But I have had a couple that I had to remove the radiator and front hydraulic pump to make room for my really big wheel puller. It is one of those posi lock with the cage around it works great but takes up a lot of real estate.


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

Just did my 4430 and did not remove the radiator. I did have to use an impact on the crank bolt. Used a puller and it worked well. I used the 3/8 holes in pulley (available when you unbolt the hydraulic drive) to bolt my puller on. Mine came off with just a gearwrench for the puller. Used an impact to install new dampner. Make sure you have the bushings for the hydraulic drive clamps/coupler. 

Good luck,

Troy


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

I might add, that when I used the puller, I did remove the washer from the crank bolt before pulling. Replaced crank bolt all the way, backed off 1/2 turn or so. This is all so the pulley can come off. If that washer's on, it can't clear. Sorry if that seems silly to mention, but trying to cover all the bases.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Last one I did on a 4440 by removing the hyd pump drive. Made a puller out of 1” thick bar, two holes in it to screw bolts tight into the pulley where the drive cushions screw in. I pulled the center bolt /washer out and used a longer one installed before putting the bar on. Screw it in all the way and use it to push the pulley off the crank snout by threading it out of the crank. Bolt head pushes against the bar. Will have to use longer bolts as it moves, and don’t push your luck with running the bolt all the way out so you don’t mess out the threads in the crank.

It takes patience, but didn’t remove the hood, antifreeze, radiator...got the new one in by starting it with a longer bolt then switching back to the correct one.


----------

